#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-04
<Chegirow> bonsoir :)
<Siphax> : )
<Chegirow> Hey Siphax !!
<Chegirow> C'est Elias d'Alger
<Siphax> bonsoir Elias
<Chegirow> J'ai eu le plaisir de te rencontrer lors de l'install party
<Siphax> :)
<Chegirow> comment vas tu ?
<Siphax> ça va
<Chegirow> J'ai le nez en plein dans les forums ..
<Chegirow> Je n'arrive toujours pas a regler le probleme des distro 6
<Chegirow>  64 bits
<Chegirow> et des pc avec l'EFI
<Chegirow>  :'(
<qsdfkq> slt :)
<Siphax> il ou le problème ??
<Chegirow> et bien c'est un probleme au niveau du loader ..
<Chegirow> coucou Qsdfk
<qsdfkq> je suis CRACK05 :p j ai juste oublier l adress du bnc
<qsdfkq> lol
<qsdfkq> jvé voir aprés les logs
<Siphax> le probleme de grub
<Chegirow> pour faire simple, disons que la distro 64 bits ne sait plus quel grub installer ..
<Chegirow> quand je formatte en MBR, il install un grub-efi-amd64
<Siphax> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/how-to-recover-grub2-linux.html
<Chegirow> lorsque je tente en GPT, il n'arrive pas a charger le grub efi, car il chercher le loader sur une partition fat16
<Chegirow> le probleme etant qu'il n'arrive pas a ecrire sur cette partition ..
<Chegirow> bah j'ai essaye la technique .. mais le live cd ne charge pas le module modprob
<Chegirow> du coup pas moyen d'ecrire sur le kernel ni sur le filesystem tout en gardant une connexion active
<Siphax> fait un boot avec un live cd ubuntu
<Chegirow> et donc, pas access a Aptitude .. :(
<Chegirow> j'ai evoque le sujet lors de l'install party ..
<Siphax> et tape cette commande :
<Chegirow> c'est un prob connu helas
<Chegirow> Butterfly of fire espere mettr ele doigt sur la solution
<Siphax> sudo fdisk -l
<Chegirow> je suis dessus depuis plusieurs heures et j'ai peur de faire des cauchemard grubesque !!!!
<Chegirow> je vais m'y reprendre demain apres une bonne nuit de repos
<Siphax> la repense  est la
<Siphax> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/how-to-recover-grub2-linux.html
<Chegirow> je voulais juste passer vous faire un p'tit coucou :D
<Siphax> merci
<qwebirc73855> salam  a tous.....petites questions je peux
<BoFFire> Bonjour
<lei00> Bonjour a tous
<lei00> J'aimerai savoir s'il existe une maniere de faire universelle pour installer Ubuntu sur un systeme disposant d'un BIOS EFI/UEFI
<lei00> J'ai deja regarder le tuto permettant de l'installer via un boot repair ou par methode de chroot
<lei00> mais le boot repair ne fonctionne pas et le chroot ne permet pas la connexion en eth0 donc impossible de telecharger grub-pc ou grub-efi
<lei00> :s
<lei00> Quelqu'un auraut-il une piste ou un tuto?
<Siphax> Chegirow
<lei00> ??
<Siphax> vous avez essayer ça :
<Siphax> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=7712131#p7712131
<Siphax> avec un live cd
<Off> oO
<Off> lei00: une recherche google n'a rien donné ?
<Siphax> et pour réinstaller Grub :
<Siphax> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/how-to-recover-grub2-linux.html
<lei00> Si bien sur mais aucune des solutions proposee ne marche
<lei00> je vais essaye le tuto du forum, merci Siphax
<Siphax> HP
<Siphax> votre PC c'est un HP
<lei00> non c'est un Lenovo 570
<lei00> B570*
<lei00> Mais je ne l'ai pas ici, je testerai demain
<lei00> je vous tiendrai au courant
<Siphax> il charge au démarrage un écran de connection spécifique a la marque
<lei00> Oui, il propose meme de retourner a un mode MBR mais rien ne change, que ce soit MBR ou EFI c'est toujours la meme chose
<Siphax> je suis désole mais sa me dépasse votre problème
<lei00> Pas de soucis, je vais essayer de regler ce probleme et je vous tiendrai au courant, je sais que Fedora est en train de travailler sur un systeme d'amorcage UEFI, je pense que si c'est possible pour fedora, ce sera certainement possible de le faire pour Ubuntu.
<ButterflyOfFire> Yo lei00  ... plop Siphax
<Siphax> ButterflyOfFire vous avez un idée
<lei00> Yo ButterflyOfFire
<ButterflyOfFire> Je n'ai pas encore fouiné sérieusement à vrai dire
<ButterflyOfFire> Sinon lei00 concernant ton soucis acer_wmi ...
<Siphax> vous avez une idée sur sous problème, aprés l'installation de ubuntu le grub ne se charge pas
<Siphax> lei00 il vient d'installer ubuntu en dual boot
<lei00> Non pas en Dual boot
<lei00> Juste Ubuntu
<ButterflyOfFire> Ah ok! donc on laisse tomber momentanément le truc acer_wmi ;)
<Siphax> lei00 d'accord
<ButterflyOfFire> Ton wifi est détecté sous Ubuntu lei00
<ButterflyOfFire> ?
<lei00> oui, en live cd il l'est
<lei00> mais des que je passe en chroot, ni le wifi, ni l'eth0 ne le sont
<lei00> j'ai voulu passer par chroot pour installer grub-pc ou grub-efi directement sur la partition sda /
<lei00> mais impossible d'avoir une connexion
<lei00> j'ai essaye de relancer le daemon network
<lei00> sans succes
<ButterflyOfFire> As-tu déjà consulté ce lien lei00 ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<ButterflyOfFire> Il y a aussi ça qui parle de conversion GPT machin truc : http://askubuntu.com/questions/84501/how-can-i-change-convert-a-ubuntu-mbr-drive-to-a-gpt-and-make-ubuntu-boot-from
<lei00> Non, mais si je comprends bien il s'agit de recompiler grub2 avec les options EFI et le faire detecter par le systeme comme chargeur d'amorcage par defaut?
<ButterflyOfFire> Sinon une autre méthode lei00 , essaie de créer une clé USB Live Ubuntu avec Unetbootin. Boot avec et essaie d'installer Ubuntu sur ta machine. Une autre alternative est de télécharger l'image ISO de la version "Ubuntu Alternate" et test avec.
<ButterflyOfFire> As-tu testé d'installer Ubuntu avec une clé USB ?
<lei00> non pas sur ce pc, mais quelle est la difference avec la version Alternate, il me semblait que celle l'installation (en mode console plutot que graphique) differe, y a-t-il une difference au niveau du chargeur d'amorcage aussi?
<lei00> re dsl
<ButterflyOfFire> Si si, il y a peu de différence mais mais c'est une différence tout de même entre les deux méthodes d'installations ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> Ce n'est pas uniquement une question de ressources
<lei00> Ok j'essaierai ca alors, merci :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Ce que je te suggère lei00 , prends une clé USB, télécharge Unetbootin ... prend l'image ISO de ton Ubuntu ... crées-en une clé USB bootable ... boot avec et essaie d'installer Ubuntu.
<ButterflyOfFire> Ensuite dis nous ce que ça donne.
<ButterflyOfFire> En tous cas, ce matin, j'ai reçu un  HP au magasin qui possède dans son BIOS une option pour désactiver UEFI
<ButterflyOfFire> C'est un HP 6730s
<ButterflyOfFire> Coucou OmarAKHAM ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> lei00, check this out : http://askubuntu.com/questions/91484/how-to-boot-ubuntu-from-efi-uefi
<lei00> Ok je vais checker tout ca, je sens que la nuit va etre courte :p
<lei00> Bon je vais y aller, a plus tout le monde
<Chegirow> Hello friends :)
<Chegirow> Anyone inthere ?
<Siphax> Elias
<Siphax>  vous avez le même problème  avec lei00 : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/04/%23ubuntu-dz.html
<Chegirow> Coucou Siphax
<Chegirow> il se trouve que Lei00 est un de mes meilleurs amis
<Chegirow> on a fait la terminale ensemble
<Chegirow> et il a poste sur ce forum pour moi ^^
<Chegirow> il avait essaye de m'aider sans success
<Siphax> d'accord
<Chegirow> Je vais me prendre un petit Cafe, qui en voudrait ? ^^
<ButterflyOfFire> moi
<Siphax> :)
<Chegirow> Hey Ohtman !!!
<Chegirow> amikh thellithe
<ButterflyOfFire> Labes ... updated and upgraded wel hamdoullah :p
<Chegirow> J'ai fait un exces de vitesse ce matin en voiture ... retrait de permis
<Chegirow> on peut dire qu'ils m'ont  Sudo mise  a jour :p
<Chegirow> xD
<ButterflyOfFire> oulaa !! :D
<Chegirow> lol la blague de geek :'(
<Siphax> apt-get source primes-de-voiture
<ButterflyOfFire> Chegirow, tu es activé sur Launchpad et ton nom figure parmis la liste des membres d'ubuntu-dz ;) ... tu dois recevoir un mail de confirmation automatique son ton email :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Oui Siphax , il lui ont fait un apt-get remove permis-de-voiture
<Siphax> et fait une compilation sur votre voiture
<ButterflyOfFire> compiler permis-de-voiture de façon artisanale est un délit en Algérie ^^
<ButterflyOfFire> Je re dans 2 minutes ... je suis au taff en même temps hein !
<Off> tiens, y'a un peu de monde
<cherrak> Yo Chegirow
<cherrak> What's up man?
<Chegirow> Yo Lei00
<cherrak> Je t'envoi un message prive
<cherrak> envoie*
<cherrak> T'es toujours la?
<Chegirow> Toujours la :)
<Chegirow> Dsl je suis au bureau et mon pere a toujours des difficultes a utiliser l'epson
<Chegirow> au fait j'arrive parfaitement a imprimer du texte et des fichiers Openoffice
<Chegirow> mais des que je tente l'impression d'une jpeg ou d'un pdf, l'imprimante bug
<lei0000> Ok pour pm c'est / msg lei0000 un message
<ButterflyOfFire> Toujours sous Mint ou bien sous Ubuntu que tu trouves des difficultés Chegirow ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Rappelles-moi le model de ton imprimante ? CX4300 ?
<ButterflyOfFire> modèle*
<Off> Chegirow: Install windows et ça marchera parfaitement ! :-p
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: elles sont où mes photos ? :-p
<ButterflyOfFire> ping Chegirow
 * ButterflyOfFire pense à "tournevisser" Off :D
<ButterflyOfFire> Nous attendons tous les photos mon cher Off :)
<ButterflyOfFire> J'en ai pris avec l'appareil photo de Zendyani
<ButterflyOfFire> Mais je pense que Hassan va en publier ... il y en a quelque unes sur FB
<ButterflyOfFire> Off, il y en a une sur le premier slide du site : http://openmindsclub.org/
<zeitouna_> salam a tous
<zeitouna_> un petitprobleme avec la commande dvbsnoop -s pidscan .....et le son de pidgin
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<IdrisZ> Salut tout le monde
<Off> yop
<oix> plop
<Tux-Tn> o/ Off
<Tux-Tn> o/ oix
<oix> plop Tux-Tn
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-05
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne fin de journée les gars
<ButterflyOfFire> ++
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<DelphiWorld> salu Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> o/ DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: j'ai ue un cou d'appelle de chez ButerflyOfFire iyaire;)
<Tux-Tn> sympa :D
<Tux-Tn> tu l'as rencontré ?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: non, il est tré loin;)
<lei00> Bonsoir a tous !
<lei00> Je voulais savoir s'il existait un ppa pour kde 4.9
<lei00> J'ai un peu cherche dans le forum mais sans succes
<lei00> mais peut etre ai-je rater quelque chose
<lei00> rate*
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-06
<crack05> bonjour
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<ButterflyOfFire> Today http://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/ and http://www.worldipv6launch.org/
<lei00> C'est interessant cette histoire d'IPV6 mais je me demande si les firewalls et les antivirus pour nos amis windosiens sont au point
<lei00> ?
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-07
<ButterflyOfFire> oups lol
<ButterflyOfFire> Je lui ai même enlevé la parole tiens ^^
<Off> :-p
<ButterflyOfFire> Il fait une chaleur d'enfer aujourd'hui
<Off> https://www.archlinux.org/news/having-pacman-verify-packages/
<Off> Enfin.
<Siphax> oui
<Siphax> seulemnt 5 clé
<lei00> Cool, il etait temps :)
<Off> Mais sinon, à quoi reconnait-on un utilisateur Arch ?
<lei00> Hum, je dirais qu'il est toujours satisfait :)
<Off> Non, il vous le fait savoir
<lei00> lol
<lei00> Oui c'est vrai
<lei00> :D
<Siphax> avec les paquets de yaourt je  pense pas que la signature  des paquets sa va marché, car yaourt ressemble beaucoup à  ebuild de Gentoo
<Siphax> yaourt il télécharge le paquet directement depuis sa source, puis il fait une compilation directe sur votre machine
<lei00> Oui mais de toutes facons, yaourt n'est pas supporte de maniere officiel, c'est juste un outil user friendly qui lance pacman et fait les compilation de maniere plus intuitive
<Siphax> en tous cas le meilleur pour moi c'est le .DEB
<Siphax> il est très riche
<lei00> Oui mais mis a part la richesse des paquets, je trouve que tous les paquets se valent, seul le nombre d'utilisateurs compte
<lei00> Ensuite c'est vrai que Debian en general a une excellente integration :)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-08
<crack05> hi
<Lei00> Hello
<crack05> sava??
<lei00> Bonjour a tous !
<lei00> Je cherche un dock leger du genre plank ou wbar ecrit en C de preference
<lei00> vous avez des suggestions?
<Tux-Tn> pourquoi en C :)
<lei00> Pour garder une coherence avec le systeme, mais ce n'est pas oblige, je veux surtout du leger
<lei00> :)
<lei00> J'ai aussi essaye Adeskbar mais il y a quelques petites choses qui m'embetent (notamment la taskbar pas tres esthetique)
<lei00> je sais , je sais, je suis difficile
<lei00> :D
<lei00> Je poste aussi sur le forum fr histoire d'avoir des propositions supplementaires
<lei00> :p
<Tux-Tn> tu trouves pas adeskbar esthétique ?
<Tux-Tn> :'(
<Tux-Tn> tu me brises le coeur
<lei00> non c'est pas ca
<lei00> je le trouve tres esthetique ya juste la taskbar que je ne trouve pas a mon gout
<lei00> en fait idealement je prefere un truc du genre dockbarx histoire de garder un maximum d'espace
<lei00> et la taskbar en general n'est pas appropriee dans ces cas la
<lei00> plank est genial mais un peu instable chez moi
<lei00> sinon je pense que je vais attendre la prochaine release histoire de voir si c'est plus stable :/
<Off> lei00: docky avec mono, miam <3
<Off> :')
<Off> Ah mais plank fait partie du projet docky ?
<Off> plank est basé sur docky, m'kay
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<lei00> Oui en plus c'est KISS
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<bonois23> salem
<Lei00> Salem
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-09
<Adel> sbah salam el khir 3likom
<Adel> dsl j'ai lancé "salam 3likom" et "sbah el khir" dans deux thread différents :)
<DZGHilas> Yo ButterflyOfFire
<ButterflyOfFire> Yo DZGHilas
<ButterflyOfFire> je reviens dans un instant
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: qu'elle est votre vitess internet ?
<Tux-Tn> bonsoir DelphiWorld
<Tux-Tn> 2mbps
 * DelphiWorld pm tux
 * DelphiWorld pm Tux-Tn
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-10
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour
<ButterflyOfFire> Juste une petite précision ... ubuntu-dz ne se construit pas sur Facebook. Je viens d'y faire un tour et semhouli. Je préfère la mailinglist et IRC
<ButterflyOfFire> Prenons exemple de toutes les autres LoCo
<Tux-Tn> :)
<OmarAKHAM> Tout a fait d'accord
<OmarAKHAM> d'ailleurs moi meme je ne traine pas sur FB
<Lei00> Salem a tous
<Lei00> quelqu'un a deja utilise systemd ?
<Lei00> J'aimerai l'utiliser mais je voulais avoir quelques retours sur la stabilite
<OmarAKHAM> pas moi ^^
<Lei00> ok ma3liche :)
<Off> t'aurais la même stabilité qu'avec pulseaudio.
<ButterflyOfFire> http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd
<ButterflyOfFire> sinon sur Wiki fr  :http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systemd
<ButterflyOfFire> oups http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systemd
<ButterflyOfFire> ou encore https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd ;)
<Lei00> Pour ce qui est de la doc j'ai trouve pas mal de doc merci
<Lei00> c'etait plus pour les retours en tant qu'utilisateurs
<ButterflyOfFire> Et de vidéos, j'en ai trouvé une sympa Lei00  ;) http://shelr.tv/records/4fb6259896608064fb000014
<Lei00> j'ai installe systemd sur machine virtuelle, et j'ai commence a optimiser le temps de boot
<Lei00> c'est assez impressionnant le temps que j'obtiens
<Lei00> mais je me pose des questions quand a la stabilite etant donne que c'est un projet assez jeune (2 ans)
<ButterflyOfFire> Ouep, tout à fait Lei00. Le projet est jeune mais prometteur. Donc à tester par les utilisateurs avertis ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> Tiens kimakze que je suis je vais aller dans le trip  de Lei00 en install systemd sur mon Ubuntu 12.04 :p
<ButterflyOfFire> Puisque une réinstallation de notre serveur est déjà planifiée :p
<Lei00> cool
<Lei00> pour ma part j'ai fais une video
<Lei00> http://youtu.be/Q0Vwm-duEIA
<Lei00> Sur machine virtuelle pour le moment
<Lei00> mais une fois que je me serai bien familiariser je pense que je vais faire l'installer en tant que systeme par defaut
<Lei00> l'installation*
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne fin de journée :)
<solidleon> salut tout le monde
<solidleon> esqu il y a quelqu un ?
<Siphax> http://linuxcounter.net/
<Siphax> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAG39jKi0lI
#ubuntu-dz 2013-06-07
<Tipo> bonjour
<web4dz> ip5 tomorrow  ! ! !
#ubuntu-dz 2013-06-08
<ButterflyOfFire> Un petit bonjour ;)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dz to: Bienvenue sur le salon de la Communauté Algérienne des Utilisateurs d'Ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlgerianTeam | Forum http://algeria.ubuntuforums.org | Le canal est archivé sur http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Gardez un œil sur la liste de diffusion - GLIP 5 le 08 juin 2013 à l'USTHB !
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dz to: Bienvenue sur le salon de la Communauté Algérienne des Utilisateurs d'Ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlgerianTeam | Forum http://algeria.ubuntuforums.org | Le canal est archivé sur http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Gardez un œil sur la liste de diffusion - GLIP 5 le 08 juin 2013 à l'USTHB : http://ip.openmindsclub.org
<ButterflyOfFire> clear
<nast> slt
#ubuntu-dz 2018-06-05
<hid> ahul
#ubuntu-dz 2018-06-10
<astralisa> salam, le groupe est toujours en vie ?
